# Where can I buy espresso cups in London?



## gardkarlsen (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi

I'm having a hard time finding the perfect espresso cups where I live in Norway. I'm going to London next month and I was hoping to find a store that sells espresso cups (e.g. Nuova Point). Do you guys know of any great stores in London with a good selection of Italian style espresso cups?

Regards

Gard

http://gardkarlsen.com - trip reports and pictures


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gard and welcome

Not much luck sourcing these in the shops but Espresso Warehouse stocks these (page 16 of the pdf).

They may be able to deliver to the hotel you are staying in.


----------



## coffee2u (Jun 26, 2009)

gardkarlsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding the perfect espresso cups where I live in Norway. I'm going to London next month and I was hoping to find a store that sells espresso cups (e.g. Nuova Point). Do you guys know of any great stores in London with a good selection of Italian style espresso cups?
> 
> ...


You might have a look down Camden Lock Market too


----------

